# Route past Lake Geneva to Italy



## ardgour

Hi
We are looking for somewhere to stop overnight on the route past Lake Geneva then across in to Italy near Domodossola. There appears to be a MH service point aire at Villeneuve and we did see a comment that you could park overnight next to the football ground and canal. On street view there is a MH parked there but it might just be a day visitor. Has anyone stopped here overnight or any other suggestion for this route?

Chris


----------



## Rapide561

*Simplon Pass*

Hi

This is a route I keep wanted to try with the motorhome. I have done it twice in a coach. We used to stop at a cafe on the pass for coffee etc, so maybe you could overnight there?

Russell


----------



## Helgamobil

I am sure you would be fine beside the lake in Villeneuve, or go on a little further nearer Roche or Aigle.

Have a look at www.campingtcs.ch for other suggestions (Morges would be good). Also www.campingdelapiscine.ch which is in Aigle.

The Swiss don't seem fussed if you stay overnight in car parks by the lake or near mountain lifts.

The is a book All the Aires - Mountains, which has other suggestions.

LPG available around Geneva and Aigle at PanGas/Gas & More stations. See www.pangas.ch for a map on their website, for all LPG fillups in Switzerland.


----------



## eddied

*Brig to Domodossola*

Ciao tutti,
overnighting near the refuge at the top of the Simplon is quite spectacular. You can also find other suggetions on
www.camperisti.ch

HTH
saluti,
eddied


----------



## Helgamobil

Have a look at this website too:

www.stellplatz.wohnmobilforum-schweiz.ch/


----------



## Helgamobil

Bex (at the Mines de Sel) is on your route and free of charge.
Also have a look at this map:
www.stellplatz.wohnmobilforum-schweiz.ch/?id=11


----------



## Helgamobil

I would get on to the www.acsi.eu website too - get the ACSI book and the card for discounts.


----------



## Italia

I agree with Eddied. Stop in the huge Car Park next to the Simplon Hospice at the top of the pass. http://www.gsbernard.ch/ all the Info you need is at the link. Just be aware that it has snowed a lot this weekend. Should be no problems on the pass road, but if you stop you should note that Freezing level is down to around 1500m at night.


----------



## ramblingon

And don't do what I did- park on the nice empty village car park overnight in the freezing weather!

Correct it was a pond!  and I got away with it.

(This was nearly 40 years ago but I bet they still have ponds.)


----------



## Rapide561

*Hospice*

Is the hospice close to the main road?

Russell


----------



## Helgamobil

Given the current weather conditions (when are you thinking of going?), I wonder if you might be better staying somewhere lower down en route to Simplon/Gd. St. Bernard, stop at the pass on the way through, take in the view, and move on - but it does depend on time of year. November to March, even some of the lower passes through the Jura, for example, will require careful preparation to deal with the low night-time temperatures. Having said that we had snow during August in Villars (1250m), a couple of years back !! Check this, but I think you are obliged to carry (if not use) chains from October to April, in Switzerland.

Thinking of motoring at altitude, wasn't there a thread somewhere, concerning the effects of altitude on the waste storage tank (for the loo) . Changes in air pressure can do funny/not so funny things !


----------



## Italia

Russel,

The Hospice is right next to the main road at the top of the pass on the left if you're heading South. I did cross it in the first weekend of Nov 08, fortunately in the Volvo, and couldn't see it in the Blizzard!

Italia


----------



## Helgamobil

Hi Ardgour - where did you decide to stay on your route through Switzerland? Any feedback?


----------

